# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Punjabi Love Letter

## Miss_Sweet

Dear meri dil ki katori,

Mai kya ji, it was ji very well since the time I put my eyes on you at Bunty's wedding. 


The parrots flew out of my hands, when u turned like a truck on a blind curve and smiled at me.

Now I see ur face everywhere, even in my chicken-curry. The butter chicken reminds me your sweet voice. 


Mai kya ji, would you be the butter on my naan and the chicken in my curry of life...

Koi gal nahi, take ur time but don't put the foot on the Brakes of my love ji. 


What to do, I to have started thinking about Shaadi-Vaadi. Karao maat wait, say yes for a date!

Bale Balle ...

----------


## aragon

lol Mai kya ji, nice post  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol main kya ji thanks for likin :Big Grin:  lolz

----------


## hakhan

> lol main kya ji thanks for likin lolz


niceeee post...waisay yeh app nai kiss kai liyay likhie hai,koun hai woh khush naseeb..:huglove:???

----------


## manni9

lol i wannt to read the reply of this letter  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzzz ye punjabi se zada eng lag raha ha

nice one  :Big Grin:

----------


## hakhan

> lolzzzz ye punjabi se zada eng lag raha ha
> 
> nice one


lol...mera khayaal sai yeh issie ko punjabi kehtie hain...lol. :Smile: :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> niceeee post...waisay yeh app nai kiss kai liyay likhie hai,koun hai woh khush naseeb..:huglove:???


lol maine nai likha hai kisi ke lie :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for liking anywayS :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lol i wannt to read the reply of this letter


reply aap likdho :Big Grin:

----------


## hakhan

:Smile: :biggrin:


> lol maine nai likha hai kisi ke lie


lol...jabhie tu mainay bhie poocha hai kai woh khushnaseeb koun hai...app batana pasand kareingi...baray ladkoun kai dil utkay hain iss jawaab par..lollllllz:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha...i dnt wanna tell :Stick Out Tongue:  its secret :Wink:

----------


## manni9

> reply aap likdho


sanu panjabi nai aandi na  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to english me likh do jaise yeh wala letter tha :Big Grin:

----------


## hakhan

> hahaha...i dnt wanna tell its secret


it was not a secret like 1 mint ago but now its a secret...come on tell me...lolzz.plzzzzzzzzz...

----------


## syeda

lolzzzzzz han eng mein hi likh dein manni ji..apko to bari practise hogi na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aragon

> lol main kya ji thanks for likin lolz


lol ok g welcome welcome  :Smile: 




> lol i wannt to read the reply of this letter


for u yara i write something abee maaf karna meri punjabi pakistan ke economy jitni he weak hai  :Smile:  




> niceeee post...waisay yeh app nai kiss kai liyay likhie hai,koun hai woh khush naseeb...


yara hakan yay pucho kis nay lakhi hai in ko  :Smile: 

dear bondi baaz sanja 

mai sunyia g tusee vaday(bharay) oo jay via (weeding) vich tusee apnay matkay wargi akha (eyes) naal tari maranan, baaz na aiay mein pochia C bunty nou "ay shoda kuhn hai "us nay akhia "aya muhalay da hayga menu ve tari maranda C aaj meri shadi vich mera veer(bro) bana kuria (girls) nu line daynda pharda hai"

suchee kayndi aa menu tay tusee phali nazar vich he shoday tay murgi chor lagay ho meri tareefa ve keedi tay kukar (chicken) yaad ayia  lagda hai tun kukar chor tay nehi ho.  naal naal tuno mein tanu Naan lagdi haan tu menu  lotnay wala charsee lagda hai.  

na tu nay apni shakal vaki hai choocha (chicken) na ho tu ja choni (chawani) vich pani paa kar doob kar mar ja dur fatay muh  :Smile:  fir meun letter payia tay mein apnay  veer nau kay daywa ge hath pair tor day gay fir aap katori gallay vich paa kar bikh mangna 

ja khasma nuh khaa  :Smile: 

abee sorry mein punbi khatum  :Smile:  peace out

----------


## syeda

hahahahahahaha

wooooooowww i loved it  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

naaaaah aaj taak sms say ziyada aage nahi gaya yeh kaam larkioon per hi ache lagte hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> lol ok g welcome welcome 
> 
> 
> for u yara i write something abee maaf karna meri punjabi pakistan ke economy jitni he weak hai  
> 
> 
> yara hakan yay pucho kis nay lakhi hai in ko 
> 
> dear bondi baaz sanja 
> ...


hahaha nicee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> it was not a secret like 1 mint ago but now its a secret...come on tell me...lolzz.plzzzzzzzzz...


my caaaat :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> dear bondi baaz sanja 
> 
> mai sunyia g tusee vaday(bharay) oo jay via (weeding) vich tusee apnay matkay wargi akha (eyes) naal tari maranan, baaz na aiay mein pochia C bunty nou "ay shoda kuhn hai "us nay akhia "aya muhalay da hayga menu ve tari maranda C aaj meri shadi vich mera veer(bro) bana kuria (girls) nu line daynda pharda hai"
> 
> suchee kayndi aa menu tay tusee phali nazar vich he shoday tay murgi chor lagay ho meri tareefa ve keedi tay kukar (chicken) yaad ayia  lagda hai tun kukar chor tay nehi ho.  naal naal tuno mein tanu Naan lagdi haan tu menu  lotnay wala charsee lagda hai.  
> 
> na tu nay apni shakal vaki hai choocha (chicken) na ho tu ja choni (chawani) vich pani paa kar doob kar mar ja dur fatay muh  fir meun letter payia tay mein apnay  veer nau kay daywa ge hath pair tor day gay fir aap katori gallay vich paa kar bikh mangna 
> 
> ja khasma nuh khaa 
> ...



:rolling; :rolling; :thumbs:superb :Big Grin:  lolzzzz

----------


## syeda

> naaaaah aaj taak sms say ziyada aage nahi gaya yeh kaam larkioon per hi ache lagte hain



acha ji to taaana  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hakhan

> hahaha nicee


mere samajh main nahi aya kuch kuch...woh kiya hai kai mujhey punjabi nahi attie...agar urdu main likhtay tu samajh jata...

----------


## hakhan

> my caaaat


ohhhhhhhhhhh really...mood off kardiya.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio? aapka mood kio off howa :Stick Out Tongue:  jealous of my cat?. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hakhan

> kio? aapka mood kio off howa jealous of my cat?.


JIIII...APP KI CAT PAR GHUSSA ARAHA HAI...USNAY MERE JUGGA LAILII...LOLZZ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...apki jagah kabse aur kahan ban ghai? :Stick Out Tongue:  haan...

----------


## aragon

> hahaha nicee


yara manni9 thx for liking meri ghulabi punjabi tu kesi ghulabo ko pasand he nehi ayee lol 



> superb lolzzzz


thx 



> mere samajh main nahi aya kuch kuch...woh kiya hai kai mujhey punjabi nahi attie...agar urdu main likhtay tu samajh jata...


yara hakan kaytay hain "samaj samaj kay jo na samajay meri samaj mein woh na samaj hai ..na samaj ke batain, na samaj logon ko samaj ke batain samajye nehi ja sakti ..jo na samaj ko samajanay mein apni samaj mein samajta rahay, woh na samaj ke samaj mein he na samaj hai kuch samajay dear  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

lolzz aur mughe kuch samagh nahi aya ko apne hakhan ko kaha :biggrin:

waise meine bhi tareef ki thi apk letter ki  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hakhan

> yara manni9 thx for liking meri ghulabi punjabi tu kesi ghulabo ko pasand he nehi ayee lol 
> 
> thx 
> 
> 
> yara hakan kaytay hain "samaj samaj kay jo na samajay meri samaj mein woh na samaj hai ..na samaj ke batain, na samaj logon ko samaj ke batain samajye nehi ja sakti ..jo na samaj ko samajanay mein apni samaj mein samajta rahay, woh na samaj ke samaj mein he na samaj hai kuch samajay dear


main baqwaas nahi mangta... aur apnie hooshiyaari bundh kar...aur seedhi seedhi baat kiya kar...pata nahi kiya all fall bakai jaraha hay...

----------


## manni9

> acha ji to taaana


ager sach boolna tanz hea tou hea :biggrin:

----------


## villies

hehehe very nyc... thax for sharin

----------


## hakhan

> hehehe very nyc... thax for sharin


tere samajh main bhie aya jo daant nikaal raha hai...:biggrin:

----------


## aragon

> lolzz aur mughe kuch samagh nahi aya ko apne hakhan ko kaha
> waise meine bhi tareef ki thi apk letter ki


aap ko be thx 




> main baqwaas nahi mangta... aur apnie hooshiyaari bundh kar...aur seedhi seedhi baat kiya kar...pata nahi kiya all fall bakai jaraha hay...


lol tu kia mangtay ho..  mangtoo lol wasay andha tu 2 eyez mangta hai aap akal kay anday ho tu kia ab aap 2 brain mangtay ho ? woh tu srif kata kut mein he millay gay dear wasay 2 brain say be kuch nehi honay wala nasamaji wali umar hai  :Wink:  peace out

----------


## hakhan

> aap ko be thx 
> 
> 
> lol tu kia mangtay ho..  mangtoo lol wasay andha tu 2 eyez mangta hai aap akal kay anday ho tu kia ab aap 2 brain mangtay ho ? woh tu srif kata kut mein he millay gay dear wasay 2 brain say be kuch nehi honay wala nasamaji wali umar hai  peace out


tu phir baqwaas karaha hai...na meray ko eyez chiyay aur na hi kuch...agar tu samajh daar hotta tu pehlai hi samajh jata kai main chahta houn kai tu bundh rukh aur mujhsy bhie andaaza horaha hai kai tu iss umar main mushkillahut ka saamna karaha hai...hota hai...kabhie kabhie bunda suttiya jatta hai...samajha karooo. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeh kya ho raha hai:s

----------


## aragon

> tu phir baqwaas karaha hai...na meray ko eyez chiyay aur na hi kuch...agar tu samajh daar hotta tu pehlai hi samajh jata kai main chahta houn kai tu bundh rukh aur mujhsy bhie andaaza horaha hai kai tu iss umar main mushkillahut ka saamna karaha hai...hota hai...kabhie kabhie bunda suttiya jatta hai...samajha karooo.


yara mein tu vaaz kar rha tha ab yay be nasamaji mein baskwas he lagay ge na tera qasoor nehi ..woh tu noor jahan ka tha na :P ..abee eyez nehi chayiay tu naklwa do  :Wink:  jhota  hmm yara tu kia chayta hai is say hum ko kia ? problem yay hai kay sab  kuch aap kay chanay say nehi hota is leay khsuh rha kar khushfahami mein nehi  :Wink:  asa abdullah kayta hai :P ..aray wasay aap andazay kasay lagatay ho ? kia tootah faal nakaltay ho he he khair say bhuda suttiyta 60 per hai dear  or jo pehlay suttiya jaytay hain woh nasamaj hotay hain kia samajy ? 




> yeh kya ho raha hai


hakan ko rooza lag rha hai cheer up kar rhay hain hum que

----------


## BluffMaster

> yara mein tu vaaz kar rha tha ab yay be nasamaji mein baskwas he lagay ge na tera qasoor nehi ..woh tu noor jahan ka tha na :P ..abee eyez nehi chayiay tu naklwa do  jhota  hmm yara tu kia chayta hai is say hum ko kia ? problem yay hai kay sab  kuch aap kay chanay say nehi hota is leay khsuh rha kar khushfahami mein nehi  asa abdullah kayta hai :P ..aray wasay aap andazay kasay lagatay ho ? kia tootah faal nakaltay ho he he khair say bhuda suttiyta 60 per hai dear  or jo pehlay suttiya jaytay hain woh nasamaj hotay hain kia samajy ? 
> 
> 
> hakan ko rooza lag rha hai cheer up kar rhay hain hum que



???hain...

----------


## BluffMaster

> yara mein tu vaaz kar rha tha ab yay be nasamaji mein baskwas he lagay ge na tera qasoor nehi ..woh tu noor jahan ka tha na :P ..abee eyez nehi chayiay tu naklwa do  jhota  hmm yara tu kia chayta hai is say hum ko kia ? problem yay hai kay sab  kuch aap kay chanay say nehi hota is leay khsuh rha kar khushfahami mein nehi  asa abdullah kayta hai :P ..aray wasay aap andazay kasay lagatay ho ? kia tootah faal nakaltay ho he he khair say bhuda suttiyta 60 per hai dear  or jo pehlay suttiya jaytay hain woh nasamaj hotay hain kia samajy ? 
> 
> 
> hakan ko rooza lag rha hai cheer up kar rhay hain hum que



kiya likha hai bhai???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

stop dat bull****:s

----------


## BluffMaster

> stop dat bull****:s


i didnt even do anything...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko nai kaha :Smile:

----------


## aragon

lolz yak na shud do shud ok meri taraf say cease fire  :Wink:

----------


## hakhan

dont worry...take a chill pill...were not creating a scene here...but aragon sudher ja...

----------


## aragon

> dont worry...take a chill pill...were not creating a scene here...but aragon sudher ja...


han g stay cool but don't get freeze.. meri taraf say tu cease fire hai bhai  :Smile:  choti moti bombing tu chalti hai  :Wink:

----------


## hakhan

haan theek hai...bus khayal rukhna kaheen atomic bomb nahi giradaina...warna moun tour jawaab millay ga...lollz.

----------


## aragon

> haan theek hai...bus khayal rukhna kaheen atomic bomb nahi giradaina...warna moun tour jawaab millay ga...lollz.


a.bomb kay baad toornay ko  kuch rayta he kab hai  :Smile:  i think sab say zaida evil invention hai yay.. b/w yay wala dialog tu india Pakistan mein chalta hai apun tu peace missile per believe karta hai Abdur Rahim Green and Yusuf Estes wala  :Wink:

----------


## Diya84

LOl mane kiya jeeeeee tusi tu great hooooooooooo

----------


## hakhan

> a.bomb kay baad toornay ko  kuch rayta he kab hai  i think sab say zaida evil invention hai yay.. b/w yay wala dialog tu india Pakistan mein chalta hai apun tu peace missile per believe karta hai Abdur Rahim Green and Yusuf Estes wala


abay haan baat tu tunay saahi ki hai...bus yeh dekhtay hain kai pehlay koun girata hai...lolz.

----------

